# Puppy is suddenly scared of going for walks



## cockapoo_peanut (Feb 19, 2013)

My puppy is 13 weeks old tomorrow and has developed some new fears in the past few days (I've had her for five weeks now).

She is suddenly really scared to go for walks and pulls to go home the second we pass her favourite pee spot, but once we get to the front door she's decided she's too scared to go through the door. It's strange because she was fine up until 4-5 days ago, nothing traumatic has happened between now and then that would explain it. The only thing I can think of is that she _loves_ snow, but it's March and the snow is pretty much gone, maybe she doesn't like the concrete...(?)

I'm giving her lots of treats outside and coaxing her 10 feet at a time and trying not to make it too stressful for her, but she's a hyperactive puppy and needs the exercise. I don't have a yard, so I have no other option than to walk her. I live in downtown TO but I take her to the quiet streets and park behind my place.

Has anyone else had this experience? How did you deal with it?

(FYI: I know she's young, I'm not taking her on epic walks, just a few 10 minute romps in the park behind my place each day.)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It could just be that she got used to the snow and (assuming it's gone now?) that seeing and feeling everything that was covered by snow before is just all new for her. Just continue with what you are doing with treats etc. and she'll soon get used to walking again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we house trained lady in the snow...and she would only pee and poo on the snow which got increasingly difficult come spring time....just make it exciting when you are out,...be happy, some treats and all should work out soon


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Whenever I am training (any dog, anything) if they get nervous I distract them with a treat like in treatment for humans with fears they usually end up learning that there is nothing to fear. Also they will learn to associate the doorway with getting a treat instead of with what they think of when they approach it (could have been as slight as the sound of a motorbike as they went through once).


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

When we first started taking Samson out he hated it. It would be taking him for a drag instead of a walk!! He would just sit there and pull to go back towards the house. We just perservered and just kept taking him on the same little mini walk until he got so used to it and the smells and then we started to change the walk slightly to different roads.
It was very frustrating as i was so looking forward to having lovely walks with him and it was such a battle as he seemed so scared of everything. It took a good couple of months but now he is six months old and if we say 'Walk' his ears prick up and he runs to where his lead is. He is still a little timid of some places but he really loves having a good old sniff around and we have some lovely long walks together now. 
Keep perservering and it won't be long until you can enjoy your walks. Maybe try picking him up and taking him out so that he gets used to the sounds and smells before. I did that too when we first went out and he was very happy with that as he felt safe in my arms.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know if this helps but Pushca won't walk if she needs a wee or poo. She will pull on her collar and stop then I have to gently coax her to any piece of grass to go on.
This has only started recently but it maybe your pups problem?


----------

